# Look 695 sr not for bigger guys?



## ohheyitzjon (Jun 3, 2012)

I stopped by a LBS that carries Look bikes and was in a discussion with the shop owner about the possibility of ordering one for me. He mentioned to me (completely respectable and in no way degrading) that the Look 695sr frame might not be the frame for me since I'm a bigger guy (5'9" 210lbs, not fat, very stalky, I have a 33inch waist).

He mentioned that the 695 and Look in general is mainly for lighter guys and that I should consider a sturdier frame such as Ridley Noah FB or Colnago C59 which over builds their frames for strength. 

Is this true? If so, my dream of owning a 695 will be crushed (been saving for the past few months) and I'll have to settle for another frame.


----------



## AwfulQuiet (Mar 21, 2004)

Some manufacturers have a weight limit for their carbon frames, the Scott Addict was rated for a 90kg max rider, but it was specifically a 'light weight' frame.

I contacted Trek about this subject a few years ago, they said 100kg for their OCLV carbon frames (or something to that effect). They pointed me to their alu bikes.

If you want to know about the Look frame, send them an email and ask. Only they can tell you for real (in theory).


----------



## markrhino (Nov 28, 2011)

If it helps, I own a Look 695 SR 2011 and i am 6ft and weigh 87kg (190lbs). My LBS recommended it to me over Ridley, Scotts, Felts, etc.


----------



## ohheyitzjon (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys!



markrhino said:


> If it helps, I own a Look 695 SR 2011 and i am 6ft and weigh 87kg (190lbs). My LBS recommended it to me over Ridley, Scotts, Felts, etc.


Thats strange that this shop would steer me away from the 695 while your LBS suggested it to you. This makes me even more confused 

Can Justin chime in on this matter? I would send him a PM but my post count isn't high enough


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be curious to see if Justin from Look weighs in on this, but it sounds fishy to me. I think an equally likely explanation is that the shop owner has another reason for steering you to an alternative frame (easier ordering process, higher margin on Colnago or Ridley, etc.).

If he recommended a 695 SR over a regular 695, that might make sense. But I would want him to quote a Look-specified weight limit before I let him tell me the SR can't handle 210 pounds.

Don't give up on your dream before getting more information!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I'm 210 and ride a 695SL...it rides fantastic, plenty stiff and so smooth!! I even use it to commute to work while carrying a messenger bag with clothes and lights for the sometimes dark ride home. the 695 is one very sweet ride!! Luv mine!!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds like this guy was getting a bigger comission on the other bikes and was wanting to sel you what he wanted to sell you!! send Justin an email if you are concerned and then you have it from the horse's mouth!! 

Twiggy


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi I own a 695 and I recall that there was something mentioned in the owners' manual about riders' weight. But I think you are might just be borderline. Anyway, I guess if you continue to ride, you will eventually lose some weight. :thumbsup: (??) 

Still, I am also puzzle why you were steered away from a 695. Is there another bike shop in the vicinity? Perhaps a second opinion is in order and will set the record straight. Another thing would be that, perhaps your Local Bike shop already knows your riding style and preference and therefore they are trying to find you a bike that will fit your riding preference? 

hope to find what you are looking for! Good luck.


----------



## banker415 (May 13, 2008)

I have a 695 that has been sent back to Look for warranty review. In my case, weight may or may not be the issue. ohheyitzjon, would you mind PMing the name of your LBS? This is the second time today I've seen the weight issue mentioned.


----------



## ohheyitzjon (Jun 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't send PM's yet. My post count isn't high enough. 

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone but unfortunately theres no other bike shop in the area that sells look bikes on a regular basis. I'm seriously contemplating buying one from RAcycles or GloryCycles online but kinda fearful of ordering the wrong size, but thats a story for a whole other post. I've decided to give myself some time and lose 10lbs before I order the bike and hopefully I won't have this problem anymore


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

ohheyitzjon said:


> Unfortunately I can't send PM's yet. My post count isn't high enough.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions everyone but unfortunately theres no other bike shop in the area that sells look bikes on a regular basis. I'm seriously contemplating buying one from RAcycles or GloryCycles online but kinda fearful of ordering the wrong size, but thats a story for a whole other post. I've decided to give myself some time and lose 10lbs before I order the bike and hopefully I won't have this problem anymore


I woul have a chat to Justin the Look Rep who regularly posts on this forum he will be your best bet for more inoformation! 

Twiggy


----------



## banker415 (May 13, 2008)

twiggy73 said:


> I woul have a chat to Justin the Look Rep who regularly posts on this forum he will be your best bet for more inoformation!
> 
> Twiggy


From Look's "perspective."


----------

